# Brand new with stupid questions



## irfaan (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi All

I joined this forum in desperation lol. Seems like a very knowledgeable user base here who can hopefully help me


----------



## brazey (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome.....​


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome here!


----------



## Push50 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blergs. (Dec 22, 2017)

welcome


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Bro!


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## BadGas (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome to IMF


----------

